# DEF problem



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Can you do a code scan and report the results? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours was doing this earlier in the year - the NOx2 sensor was reading ten times _higher_ than the NOx1 sensor. But it seems like it'd hit a threshold here and there, causing the countdown, then would go away.


----------

